# Barnes Tipped TSX in .223



## Jonas Grumby (Apr 3, 2005)

Has anyone used the Barnes plastic-tipped TSX in .223? I have used ballistic tips in other calibers in the past. I have not been impress with the ballistic tip performance on game. I am wondering if the plastic tip coupled with the Barnes TSX would make it a better performer. 

It seems to me to be the ultimate combination, but I would like to hear from someone with real world experience. Thanks.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm trying em out now. So far i think they perform exactly as the old barnes x does, they just have a better ballistic coefficient.
Jim


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Jonas

I tried every bullet made for my 223 and finally ended up with the Barnes X. Now Barnes 53 Gr TSX. They are the only bullet in that caliber that I would shoot at deer. They always perform so when you pull the trigger you do not need to worry. Kinda expensive but worth it. I have shown plenty of pictures of the results of the Barnes bullet on deer. In that small of caliber its the only bullet to use .

Charlie


----------



## magnumb (Apr 27, 2010)

Submitted in hopes of helping you out in making your decision as not many other posts have been offered as yet...................took my buck with a 100gr. TTSX at 200 yds. at the very base of the skull with a 25-06, which exited approx. mid-nose and might still be traveling as far as I know.

He bled big-time through both ears, nose, mouth and his right eye protruded out quite substantially as if he were a rockfish quickly retreived from 200 feet off the bottom. Obviously a DRT result, suffice it to say that the 100gr. TTSX still had to traverse some pretty boney areas to exit as it did.

Granted however, one example is no template for continued success, but I'll not raise my hand to offer up my services as a "see what I told you it could do" vid..........

Good luck, but I'm thinkin' that the TTSX design/idea/intent has merits worth considering in most (if not all calibers) offered........IMHO.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I forgot to mention they do not make a plastic tip in the 22 caliber. At least I have never seen any.

Charlie


----------



## Jonas Grumby (Apr 3, 2005)

Charlie, you are right. The smallest listed on the Barnes web site is a 6mm. So, I guess that answers my question. It looks like I will go with the regular TSX. Thanks.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Gotta say that when I read the title of this thread I got real excited-- Barnes is finally making a tipped XXX in 223. Unfortunately not to be. My experience with reloading Barnes bullets for many years is that I had to work really hard to find a load that would shoot accurately using the normal UN tipped BarnesXXX. It could be done, it just took a lot of work. As soon as they came out with the tipped versions in many calibers it got a lot easier, and more accurate It would be great if they came out with a tipped .223 XXX.



THE JAMMER


----------

